# A couple pics from 12/19



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I forgot my digital camera at home, so I had to use my Blackberry. Nothing special about these pics, but it does prove that we do plow down south. I drove a few hours west from Raleigh towards the mountains to work. This snow was very heavy, but it made me some good money. At the bottom of the top pic, notice the amount of moisture/water in the snow.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks good!! Good bit of wet snow.. You have a driver side headlight out case you didn't notice. prsport


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I had the same problem last year. The drivers side truck light stays on and won't switch to the plow light. Wiring issue I'm sure. Been to lazy to dig back into it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hate wet heavy snow!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good dude . how do you hook up with these jobs out of your "area" I'm just curious I've all was thought south is bit of gold mine most communities don't have the equipment for big stroms


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm a sub for a company and they have work just about statewide. I prefer to stay local, but we only got rain in Raleigh.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Good to see you putting her to work Jeremy!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds good man hopefully you'll have many more like this maybe not at wet tho lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lookin' good banksy.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! How many inches did you end up with. We got 18-22 up outside of Philly!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

The wet stuff hey...

Truck looks good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sext truck man. something about the black rims just sets it off.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

that crap looks heavy. I hate that stuff, really hard on the truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I think that area got like 3-5". The snow was so heavy that it compacted itself down to 2-4". I was trying to take it a little extra easy on the truck since I was so far from home.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures bansky.....im glad you got to break the truck in, this early in the season


----------

